# Jason!



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

According to Oh My Gore!, we're getting the "Friday the 13th" boxed set October 5. The 5-disc set features the entire collection of all eight films, two-per-disc, plus a 5th disc that is dedicated to many hours of behind-the-scenes material on the history and folklore associated with the series, as well as theatrical trailers, new animated menus, commentary tracks and other stuff. Special features include:

An 8-part featurette “The Friday The 13th Chronicles,” which looks at the legacy of the films throughout their history, featuring cast and crew commenting on each film and why they appeal to audiences. Includes Adrienne King, Amy Steel, Corey Feldman, Kane Hodder, Lar Park Lincoln, Betsy Palmer, Tom Savini and directors Sean Cunningham, Tom McLoughlin, Rob Heddon, Joseph Zito and John Carl Buechler.

This set is expected to be priced by retailers for around $60 in the U.S.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I get my info off _Creature Corner,_ and I think Zombie does too.

Anyway, The *Friday the 13th* box set is going to be somewhat of a let-down. NONE of the excised footage from various films like the sixth (The best "Friday" IMHO) and seventh are going to be restored. I think it's supposed to have "deleted scenes" from each on a seperate disc. And as we who have waited so long for these to be released uncut, this is somewhat a bit of a stinker.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Cut scenes will be in the box set in the form of a featurette called "Tales From the Cutting Room Floor", but not restored into the actual movies. For full details, see Creature Corner's article on all the specs.

Being that there's nothing fantastic included (I find most commentaries to be BORING), I'm not going to shill out the $$ for this set. IF they'd put the cut scenes back into the movies, that'd be a different story altogether, but since they're not, I'll be passing on this offering. My "old" DVD editions are doing just fine.


----------

